# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Coconut Oil

## akai

Anybody else use it? Has a lot of applications:cooking, skin moisturizer, hair/scalp treatment.

----------


## JustAYoungMan

I apply coconut oil and massage it to my scalp 4~5 times a week, right before I go to bed. I would do it more (every day), but it makes your hair look greasy, and will keep it that way until 3 days have passed or any amount of shampoo is placed (it takes very little shampoo). I don't want to shampoo more than 3 times a week, and I wouldn't recommend more than that for anyone  (I'm ok with my hair looking greasy on days where I don't go to school and have nothing planned socially).

It has no negative effects whatsoever, so giving it a try doesn't hurt. At worst case scenario it acts as a conditioner, keeps hair healthy, and keeps blood flow to scalp, but there is nothing proven to suggest it does something for MPB or DHT.

----------


## Auraria

Hi, there! Unrefined, virgin, organic coconut oil is what I use frequently as an all around skin moisturizer and occasionally as an over night scalp treatment. It's great because coconut oil not only deep conditions, but it's also a natural antibiotic and anti-fungal. When applied to the scalp, there is evidence to suggest that it helps prevent hair breakages (because of the naturally occuring lauric acid in the coconut oil). It'd be interesting to research more into the correlation between coconut oil and hair growth. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/50...p-hair-growth/

Good luck!

----------


## Proper

What about drinking coconut water? The one with the coconut chunks in it too. Will ingesting this tasty beverage also do anything?

----------


## Auraria

> What about drinking coconut water? The one with the coconut chunks in it too. Will ingesting this tasty beverage also do anything?


 High quality coconut water is full of wonderful electrolytes like magnesium and potassium that is essential for proper hydration.. but I haven't seen any research concerning it's correlation to hair growth/slowing shed. I have heard of people using coconut water as a conditioning rinse for their hair, though. They claim that CW makes their hair a lot more manageable and shiny. Also, "Coconut waters antibacterial, anti-fungal properties protect the scalp against dandruff, lice and itchy scalp, all of which can hinder hair growth."


Some great brands that I personally love, "Taste Nirvana Coconut Water" and, "100% Raw Harmless Harvest Coconut Water." The raw coconut water has the added benefits of enzymes that wouldn't be present in pasteurized CW. Another thing you could do is purchase a coconut from your local Farmer's Market or health food's store (Like Whole Foods..etc.) and take a hammer and a screw driver to it!  :Smile:  Fresh, delicious, and cheap! 

Reference: http://www.stylecraze.com/articles/a...#ixzz2Xo9xH3oC

----------


## SL

I use coconut oil on my skin and hair, actually it makes a great cleanser also if you wipe with cotton wool or a pad after. I drink the water also and and buy it in cartons, 100% coconut water. 

I do eat coconuts and crack and open them almost daily, there is a knack to it but worth the effort and gets easier with practice.

----------


## Auraria

http://bonzaiaphrodite.com/2013/05/n...air-treatment/ <-- Here is a hair treatment using coconut oil and essential oils. I bet you could even add some liquid Saw Palmetto to the mask and gently massage this mixture into your scalp every night.
 I find it interesting that coconut oil is one of the few oils that can penetrate the hair shaft and not just coat the hair strands.

P.S. Just a note about using coconut oil for one's face. Make sure you are using *Organic Unrefined Virgin Coconut Oil*, as the refined version is usually processed with many chemicals and has the tendency to clog pores.

----------


## BigThinker

> I apply coconut oil and massage it to my scalp *4~5 times a week*, right before I go to bed. I would do it more (every day), but it makes your hair look greasy, and will keep it that way until 3 days have passed or any amount of shampoo is placed (it takes very little shampoo). I don't want to shampoo more than 3 times a week, and I wouldn't recommend more than that for anyone  (I'm ok with my hair looking greasy on days where I don't go to school and have nothing planned socially).
> 
> It has no negative effects whatsoever, so giving it a try doesn't hurt. At worst case scenario it acts as a conditioner, keeps hair healthy, and keeps blood flow to scalp, but there is nothing proven to suggest it does something for MPB or DHT.


 Man, how???  I was putting Canola/Coconut oil on my scalp and massaging early in my hairloss "regimen" (if it can even be called that).  Made my hair so greasy and it didn't even come right out the next morning.  I guess I have relatively sorta long hair on top, but still.

----------


## Proper

What if we wore the coconut on our head after finishing the drink from an actual coconut? You know how women put cucumbers and tomatos on their face? Can the same rule be applied here for the coconut meat except let it rest on our scalps?

----------


## Davey Jones

What does putting coconut on your head have to do with fitness and nutrition?  You gotta put it in your mouth to count it as "nutrition," guys...

That being said, I take about 50 grams of coconut oil to the face every day, and I love it. Tastes great, keeps your fat intake up, what's not to like?

----------


## Proper

> What does putting coconut on your head have to do with fitness and nutrition?  You gotta put it in your mouth to count it as "nutrition," guys...
> 
> That being said, I take about 50 grams of coconut oil to the face every day, and I love it. Tastes great, keeps your fat intake up, what's not to like?


 or inject it into the bloodstream for maximal results

----------


## Davey Jones

> or inject it into the bloodstream for maximal results


 I know you're joking, but...

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...35675700900627

----------


## Proper

> I know you're joking, but...
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...35675700900627


 well how about that... I learn something new every second. dOpE shtuff!

----------


## ravegrover

> Tastes great, keeps your fat intake up, what's not to like?


 coconut oil smells like coconut oil

----------


## Abdullah

I use coconut oil for hair. Doctor suggest me to use hot coconut oil and massages all over the hair line.

----------


## lasereast

Coconut oil is best ever for skin it's many advantages.

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

I cooked with it for years. These days I use stuff like canola, safflower and sunflower, but coconut oil is wonderful if you want to pay for it. Coconut oil is a lower calorie oil, as well. 

I used it on my skin for years. It helped in the winter. I also used it when I applied medicated makeup for blemishes as a teen. It really helped with making it go on smooth without drying.

I should actually get some to help me through the winter. Brutal!

----------


## Jmf8

Coconut oil isn't expensive at all. At least I don't think so. Whole Foods 365 organic unrefined is only about $6 per jar. I put a tablespoon a day into a smoothie. And sometimes put it in moisturizers and other stuff and it lasts quite a while. It does get hard during the winter months, but is easily warmed and melted. It's great!

----------


## RanDave

Hi,
I've heard that coconut oil is a good remedy for acne and is a good skin moisturizer, however, I haven't heard about its use for the hair loss treatment. Think it may be a good option, unfortunately I can't go with greasy hair and I don't want to wash my hair everyday.

----------


## Jmf8

> Hi,
> I've heard that coconut oil is a good remedy for acne and is a good skin moisturizer, however, I haven't heard about its use for the hair loss treatment. Think it may be a good option, unfortunately I can't go with greasy hair and I don't want to wash my hair everyday.


 You could just do it once a week and mix it with certain essential oils like this site suggests. You only leave it in for a while and wash it out. I may try this. I've just started putting rosemary oil in my argan oil. We'll see if that does anything soon.

----------


## mariechin1234

As a Conditioner
To use it as a conditioner, apply coconut oil to your hair after you have taken a shower. Ensure that the hair is damp but not dripping wet. Take some amount in the hand, rub well and then start applying it evenly to the hair. Start with the wet ends. Then slowly work up the length of the hair applying progressively less amount as you reach the scalp. Apply very little to the roots to avoid the greasy look. It is important to use the correct amount of oil, as using too much of it will again cause the hair to appear oily instead of ensuring a conditioned look.

To Treat Dandruff
The moisturizing effect and antifungal properties help coconut oil to get rid of dandruff, irrespective of whether it is caused due to a dry scalp or any fungal infection. To treat dandruff, apply the oil all over your hair and scalp, and leave it for 8 to 10 hours. Hair can be oiled and left overnight for the coconut oil to penetrate within the inner layers of the hair. To remove any trace of oil, shampoo your hair the next morning.

Coconut Hot Oil Treatment
An effective way to nourish hair using coconut oil is to use the coconut hot oil treatment. For this, first oil your hair properly. Then wrap your hair in a towel that has been dipped in hot water or heated using a dryer. Keep the towel on till it becomes cold. Be careful that the towel is not so hot that it hurts the scalp. Continue this for 20 to 30 minutes. Reheat the towel as many times as required.

----------


## mariechin1234

1. As a safe cooking oil for deep frying
2. A tablespoon taken before each meal can help improve digestion
3. Can be taken in warm ginger tea to sooth heartburn or nausea
4. As a completely natural baby lotion
5. On hands after doing dishes to avoid dry skin
6. Mixed with catnip, rosemary, or mint essential oils as a natural bug repellent
7. Can be used on moms nipple and babys mouth to help treat thrush
8. Many use it as an anti-aging facial moisturizer
9. Use to make coconut cream concentrate for a brain boosting snack
10. Can be used internally and externally to speed recovery from UTIs
11. When taken regularly, it can help fight candida
12. When taken regularly, it can boost hormone production
13. Can relieve the pain of hemorrhoids when used topically

----------


## htalk

Hello, i m new here and i m looking for a natural hair thinning treatment, i heard a lot about coconut oil and its benefits
Other than beautifying does it have any effect on hair loss?

----------


## thejack

Zero effect

----------


## htalk

Ok thanks man

----------


## Sondra

I've used it on my hair and results were amazing. It stops hair falling makes hair strong, thick and beautiful. Apply at least 4 days in a week preferably apply it at night and wash when you wake up in the morning.

----------


## Odam

Whether it helps in hair loss or not, is questionable and depends on what type of hair loss you are facing. It has nothing to do with hereditary hair loss and you won’t get any benefit for the same. However, coconut oil is one of the best natural treatments to boost hair growth. By penetrating the hair shaft, coconut oil protects against environmental impurities and excess heat. The loss of proteins usually leads to hair weakness and breakage. A daily massage with warm coconut oil will effectively improve scalp circulation and boost nutrient and oxygen delivery to your hair. But for best results, dermatologists suggest that you use only pure, refined and virgin coconut oil on your scalp for best results.

----------


## dimpy3157

Coconut  oil is also called Copra oil. Coconut oil has lots of benefits for hair and health. If you are using coconut oil for hair massage. You can prevent hair loss problem. If you are using coconut oil for food. This is good for our health. Coconut oil is also best for our skin.

----------


## Sondra

Although never used it for cooking but I've definitely used it hair and skin care. I was suffering from hair thinning problem and It's regular massage not only stopped hair falling but It also helped in growing my hair. So If you're wondering  how to make your hair grow again, this is the perfect natural recipe for you. Jut use it regularly and be patient.

----------


## CanadianGuy

As a moisturizer the virgin, unprocessed oil is fantastic. Particularly if you use it before bed it tends to help and also not so greasy in the morning.

----------


## GroughBack

Saw Palmetto, pumpkin seed and castor oil.

----------


## HenryKalBoy

Not sure if coconut oil actually does anything to stop hair loss, but it'll certainly improve the condition of the hair that's there.

----------


## Simar

yeah i uses it alot

----------


## joshfleming024

Well, I personally think it is the best solution in reasonable prices. I had have my fare share of hair fall for the past couple of weeks but since my daily use of coconut oil I have almost eliminated dandruff & hair loss. By the way you can buy pure oil in bulk share from eworldtrade.com

----------


## DAVE52

> Zero effect


 We have a winner !

----------


## online

Doctor suggest me to use hot coconut oil and massages all over the hair line.

----------


## carlsachs

It's quite awesome.. Keeps my face clean and I get the impression that it also helps with acne

----------


## DenMitchel2

My girlfriend has coconut oil, I like its smell so much! Of course, I could not resist and tried to use it on the skin.
Firstly, it is very fat and is not completely absorbed, but the skin after it is soft.
Second, apply to the hair - it was my mistake!
I thought it was styling hair like a gel. I was wrong.
I washed it three times because my hair looked dirty.

----------


## harrycalum

Recently times I have started to using coconut oil in my coffee every day two or three times. This is very useful for ketogenic diet.

----------


## amal705k

Body Fillers in Dubai, a confided set up to get every one of your issues, identified with your excellence, settled and to find some useful task to fulfill changing and awesome experience. We have exceptionally prepared and qualified staff where every part has ability in his/her area. Our Clinic is furnished with most recent contraption and administrations that satisfy up the universal guidelines. We have our customers from everywhere throughout the nation as well as from outside of UAE. We welcome and give best of our administrations to our customers. Extraordinary guiding sessions are orchestrated customers before any treatment to ensure that the customer is very much aware of the total system and any dangers or impediments engaged with it.

----------


## CWinston

> My girlfriend has coconut oil, I like its smell so much! Of course, I could not resist and tried to use it on the skin.
> Firstly, it is very fat and is not completely absorbed, but the skin after it is soft.
> Second, apply to the hair - it was my mistake!
> I thought it was styling hair like a gel. I was wrong.
> I washed it three times because my hair looked dirty.


 You were wrong. Coconut oil shouldn't be used as a gel, well, because it's oil. Before applying it should be heavily diluted. It should be used solely or as an ingredient of a hair mask. Here check this link for a reference, you will find more info about oils like this there.

----------


## HoldMyJaw

Thats a fake that coconut oil helps your scalp and hair treatment,please understand this

----------


## howardssdunn

So coconut oil is not good as it's written on different forums.

----------


## HoldMyJaw

may be that is delicious as a food ingredient (tried it once,that is awful), but it is not for hair or your skin also.

----------


## KZ Russel

great natural product

----------


## Top Star

I use Neals Yard organic coconut oil with rosemary cedar every sunday night after lightly massage into and then slicking back my hair with a comb, it's the only thing i ever put on my hair as i never use shampoo also when i rinse rinse it off i use 18 stage water filters and ionic shower head, I also only rinse my hair no more than every second day, my hairs never been better

----------


## Top Star

Been using Coconut oil for years ASDA organic Coconut oil £2.99 last months or That bee chick one from Morrisons any cheap virgin coconut oil is super, Just melt it in I leave it on for days at a time, asa I like the greaser look or just shower and then my hair is so nice, check my pics
also use it as a suntan oil. you can also use it for teeth whitening cooking but its a bit dear for that, also a tablespoon now and then to eat

----------


## michaeljh241

Yes, my wife uses it in cooking! Made a coconut natureg today with this oil - it was delicious  :Smile:

----------

